# Farmers Almanac....this coming Winter



## Don M. (Aug 19, 2020)

The Old Farmer's Almanac just released its prediction for the Winter of 2020-2021, and I hope they are correct....Historically, they are about 80% accurate.  I haven't had to plow my driveway, to clear a path from the garage to the roadway, in almost a decade....I hope that trend continues.

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/old-farmers-almanac-winter-2020-214200425.html


----------



## deesierra (Aug 20, 2020)

I moved from the high Sierras in CA 2 years ago, after 35 years of every other winter having to deal with massive amounts of snow. It's beautiful but gets overwhelming for a senior like me. Who knows what this winter will bring. It's been a crazy, unpredictable year. And Mother Nature obviously has the final word!


----------



## Pepper (Aug 20, 2020)

They were sure wrong last winter, at least for my area.  100% wrong.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 20, 2020)

Pepper said:


> They were sure wrong last winter, at least for my area.  100% wrong.



I don't know what methods this almanac uses to make their predictions, but if they are 80% accurate, that is better than what our local weather reports come up with.  Around here, we are lucky if they can predict the weather more than a day or two in advance.  

Personally, I am just glad, anymore, to see a Winter pass with only minor snow accumulations....2 or 3 inches at most.  It's been several years since we had a 12 inch snowfall, and that's fine with me.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 20, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I don't know what methods this almanac uses to make their predictions, but if they are 80% accurate, that is better than what our local weather reports come up with.  Around here, we are lucky if they can predict the weather more than a day or two in advance.
> 
> Personally, I am just glad, anymore, to see a Winter pass with only minor snow accumulations....2 or 3 inches at most.  It's been several years since we had a 12 inch snowfall, and that's fine with me.


I LOVE  the farmer's Almanac!  I'm so glad the WEATHER, at least will be decent this year!  Yje rest of everything is CRAZY!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 20, 2020)

This past winter,they got our forecast wrong,our total snowfall was 70 inches,way below our usual average of 100 inch or more. No blizzards,after a snow storm,the snow would  melt after a couple of days
I'd like to see another 'repeat winter' with less snowfall,am sure many feel the same way as I do


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 22, 2020)

Pepper said:


> They were sure wrong last winter, at least for my area.  100% wrong.


Mine too....we got no snow except for a light dusting in December....I luv snow so I was very disappointed


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 23, 2020)

With two tropical storms threatening the Gulf coast I would never trade this weather for the winters up north.


----------

